# :(



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Don;t seem to be having it too easy as of late. First Mum went into hospital, then yesterday my aunty went into hospital and they don't think she's coming out alive (breast cancer has finally won). They may send her home so she can die in the comfort of her own house but it's still really upsetting. She's my favourite relative and now the rest of her life can be counted in days on 2 hands  She's only 42. She'll be leaving behind a husband and 3 kids, 2 of them are only 6.

This might be my last message on here for a while. Going up to Cambridge this afternoon to see her and spend some time with her.

See you all soon.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Red, I wish there was something I could say to help, but sending you a cyber hug and some extra strength to get through this horrible time.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

wish we could do somethiong to help

(((((hug))))))


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry Red *Hugs*


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear your news.
My thoughts are with you at this very difficult time.xx


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

So sorry to hear this hun, sending big hugs for you at a difficult time.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so sorry to read your news I wish i had more to say at this difficult time.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

PM me if you need a shoulder to lean on xx


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

im so sorry.. my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry, sending lots of hugs and postive thoughts your way xxxx we are all here if you need us xx


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

im so sorry, sending you all strength at this dificult time


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Im so sorry about this, sending hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you all. I'm in Cambridge at the moment, spent all night with her but Mum drove me back to the house because I couldn;t stay awake. She's not showing any signs of getting better. It's so sad because her little girls are only 6 and they just don't understand what's going on. They just keep asking 'where's mummy? when's she coming home?' and I have no idea what to say to them 

It;s been nice to see the rest of my family though. Weird how we only ever come together when someone is dead or dying... :S

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> Thank you all. I'm in Cambridge at the moment, spent all night with her but Mum drove me back to the house because I couldn;t stay awake. She's not showing any signs of getting better. It's so sad because her little girls are only 6 and they just don't understand what's going on. They just keep asking 'where's mummy? when's she coming home?' and I have no idea what to say to them
> 
> It;s been nice to see the rest of my family though. Weird how we only ever come together when someone is dead or dying... :S
> 
> ...


Awww so sorry it must be absolutely heartbreaking for you and your family....anytime you need to get things off your chest we are here for you.

Take care and my thoughts are with you all 
Suzy xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> Thank you all. I'm in Cambridge at the moment, spent all night with her but Mum drove me back to the house because I couldn;t stay awake. She's not showing any signs of getting better. It's so sad because her little girls are only 6 and they just don't understand what's going on. They just keep asking 'where's mummy? when's she coming home?' and I have no idea what to say to them
> 
> It;s been nice to see the rest of my family though. Weird how we only ever come together when someone is dead or dying... :S
> 
> ...


Hi there

I am so sorry to hear your news my thoughts are with you and your familey at this difficult time. If you need a chat then you can pm me.


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Thank you all. I'm in Cambridge at the moment, spent all night with her but Mum drove me back to the house because I couldn;t stay awake. She's not showing any signs of getting better. It's so sad because her little girls are only 6 and they just don't understand what's going on. They just keep asking 'where's mummy? when's she coming home?' and I have no idea what to say to them
> 
> It;s been nice to see the rest of my family though. Weird how we only ever come together when someone is dead or dying... :S
> 
> ...


Bless ya, I am sending huuge hugs.

When my grandad died a few years ago, I was unable to say goodbye. Due to distance and finace. Still upsets me now just thinking about it.


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

AWWW! im so sorry red..
You know you can text me anytime you need an ear!
I hope you are ok hun !!
Dont be afraid to text me or something xxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Oh red  

im so sorry  

if you ever need to talk then PM me or drop me a line on msn  

****HUGS**** 

xxxxx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

She passed away at about 3 this morning. Can't stop crying. Going home to Brighton tomorrow. I'm absolutely devastated.

Thankyou all for being so supportive. It's so so so appreciated. }}}HUGS{{{

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> She passed away at about 3 this morning. Can't stop crying. Going home to Brighton tomorrow. I'm absolutely devastated.
> 
> Thankyou all for being so supportive. It's so so so appreciated. }}}HUGS{{{
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to read this sad tragic news. Please try and stay strong and try and think of all the good times.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> She passed away at about 3 this morning. Can't stop crying. Going home to Brighton tomorrow. I'm absolutely devastated.
> 
> Thankyou all for being so supportive. It's so so so appreciated. }}}HUGS{{{
> 
> ...


oh no  im so so sorry  ****Hugs****

cry all you want...it'll help trust me 

like i said before if you need someone to talk to just drop me a line 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry hun sending big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry  *hugs*


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear your news my thoughts are with you


----------

